# 155 conni will it work for ****?



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

I dont know if anyone else has asked this yet but i was wondering if a 155 conni will cork for **** also what it will work for. I was just wondering this because its the largest conni you can set on land in MO and I was thinking it would be easier to carry and set than 1.5 coils.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The Northwoods #155 has a 5x5 inch jaw spread and will work for **** since they are double springed. My advice would be to use them at a coni hole where the **** has to stick his head into the trap to get to the bait that is inside. You can also set them in trails where there are tight pinch points or you can make your own pinch point. Check your regulations for setting on land.


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

if your going to use 155's bend the triggers back in the hole so the **** doesn't fire the trap until his head is in the trap. ***** like to reach in before they stick there head in.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bucket sets will work great aslong as you use a square bucket (contractors buy bulk nails in these buckets). Use a bullhead, carp, or spam unless you have a lot of feral cats, then use anise oil and molasses covered oatmeal.


----------

